# votex 4 spoke 4x100 wheels?



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

walkin around the JY today, saw a MKIII golf with 4 spoke wheels, they had a votex center cap on them. they were 4x100. i didnt get a good pic of them, but heres what i got.








EDIT : 








is what they are.
how rare are these?


_Modified by steveo27 at 4:16 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: votex 4 spoke 4x100 wheels? (steveo27)*

not rare, but uncommon, i think theyre cool, i think theyre uncommon because people think theyre ugly


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: votex 4 spoke 4x100 wheels? (L33t A2)*

werd. iv never seen em before and was wondering why.


----------

